# road bikes allowed around bear mtn?



## koondog (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi,

Looking to bike around lake tiorati this weekend. site says most of the lots are closed and roads around the lake, but are bikes allowed on the road? any of the lots open for parking?

thanks


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, a little late, but: the website says "closed", not "closed to vehiclular traffic". 

However, as you probably already know, these are roads that are generally closed Dec. 1 to ... Apr. 1 (I think), but that is just because they don't plow them. Many of us go around the closures to cycle when there is no snow (pretty much all of the time the past couple of years), and that seems to be fine, no one has ever said anything to me.

I called the park (I know, very low-tech). The roads are closed to motor vehicles, so it seems it is OK to use them on a bicycle.

-----------


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

And an even later reply.
But bikes are ok on those roads


----------

